# Another crashed drive and Edge prices dropping. Finally jumping ship!



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

My Bolt + 2TB replacement drive crashed after just eight months! The GoHardDrive guys through Amazon will send me another drive if I pay shipping one way though.

Cox Cable is oversubscribed on my node, plus Hargray just ran Fiber, So I'm probably going to drop Cox gigablast and TV, use Hargray for Gigablast (they don't support Tivos) and sell off all my Tivo stuff. We're testing YouTube Tv service now with Firesticks and it just works for my Techie family so...

I see that the Edge prices dropped to $188 on Amazon! Could be nothing, but to me that isn't a good sign, so another reason for me to move on.

I have enjoyed being a member here for *19 years!!!!* and I will check back often as I'll miss it.
I'll post all of my stuff in the Buy/Sell forum. Four receivers, three minis and tons of remotes.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does Hargay have data caps?? Family of 3 or 4 all watching different feeds of YTTV will cost ya some data!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Does Hargay have data caps?? Family of 3 or 4 all watching different feeds of YTTV will cost ya some data!


FOR THOSE INTERESTED;

I never even got a chance to find out much about Hargray, as I found something that worked out even better.

I called Cox Loyalty to cancel everything. They made some retention offers, especially when you mention that another provider just installed fiber in your neighborhood.
The "TV" cable offer was no good, so I did cancel it. Goodbye cable cards and SDV tuners!!!
On the "Internet" side, they took off $27.50 a month for 24 months with no contract and that's off any tier from Premier 150/10 (32% off) to Gigablast which is actually 940/30. (23% off)
I went with 150/10 for now, but will probably bump it up to the 500/30 plan later.

If you go ahead and cancel AND GET A DISCONNECT DATE, you can call a special "win back" retention number and they'll give you 40% off for a year I think. At least that's what my last deal was anyway. PM me for details and I'll send you the link.

I then called TiVo and had them switch my "grandfathered" $6.95 a month plan off of my Bolt + & to my brand new, attic stored Bolt cable/OTA 500gb unit.
YTTV's biggest weakness in my household is that you can't fast forward the VOD Primetime recordings, once they switch from DVR in a few days.
They're mostly OTA so the Bolt OTA resolves that issue with the sometimes MIA Autoskip, to just plain being able to skip.

I put the new GoHard drive 2TB drive in the Bolt + and will sell it.
The Roamio Plus with ALL IN is perfect, but I'll probably sell it too. Not sure yet.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> YTTV's biggest weakness in my household is that you can't fast forward the VOD Primetime recordings, once they switch from DVR in a few days.


Just for the record, forced VOD was once true for some networks, but no longer true for at least the past year. So something recorded from live in the DVR should always be watchable (and fast forwardable) for the next 9 months.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

wendlan said:


> Just for the record, forced VOD was once true for some networks, but no longer true for at least the past year. So something recorded from live in the DVR should always be watchable (and fast forwardable) for the next 9 months.


That was my understanding too, but the shows that I'm talking about like American Idol, AGT and Fear the walking dead all go VOD ONLY before my wife gets to watch them. It's sometimes a week or two later and the DVR option is gone and only VOD is left, with no way to fast forward through the commercials.

I know that this sounds petty, but we've been spoiled by skips, autoskip etc.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

overFEDEXed said:


> YTTV's biggest weakness in my household is that you can't fast forward the VOD Primetime recordings, once they switch from DVR in a few days.


If you record a show that's also available in YTTV Video on Demand library, the On Demand version will sometimes play back instead of your recording.
I think YTTV does this on purpose so you have to watch the ads and they profit.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

KevTech said:


> If you record a show that's also available in YTTV Video on Demand library, the On Demand version will sometimes play back instead of your recording.
> I think YTTV does this on purpose so you have to watch the ads and they profit.


Thanks for that info. It's working out well for us...YTTV that is. I kind of miss folders and a delete button too, but change is good sometimes.

Tivo would not let me swap my Product Lifetime from my Roamio to my Bolt OTA which I already had figured that they wouldn't, but she did let me move my grandfathered $6.95 plan from the Bolt + (crashed hard drive...replaced now) to the OTA so......


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> That was my understanding too, but the shows that I'm talking about like American Idol, AGT and Fear the walking dead all go VOD ONLY before my wife gets to watch them. It's sometimes a week or two later and the DVR option is gone and only VOD is left, with no way to fast forward through the commercials.
> 
> I know that this sounds petty, but we've been spoiled by skips, autoskip etc.


That's strange, as I've never seen that you couldn't change to the recorded option? For example, here's our existing Idol recording, and at several months old, the DVR recordings are still available?









Though if you don't have it added to the library (or try to watch an episode that showed before you added to the library), those will all indeed be VOD:


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

wendlan said:


> That's strange, as I've never seen that you couldn't change to the recorded option? For example, here's our existing Idol recording, and at several months old, the DVR recordings are still available?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I didn't have the recordings set up before they showed.

I know that I had Fear set up and for a few days it was a DVR option, then it went to VOD only with all of those commercials.

Thank you for the info though. I'm new to YTTV so&#8230;..I need all the help that I can get.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

Last comment on this . One more confusion on VOD is that because YTTV always displays in episode order (s01e01, s01e02, etc) and NOT the order it aired, that networks sometimes show reruns, and that networks sometimes release VOD versions early - you can have a situations like you know something "recorded" on Monday, but you go to the show on Friday, and the newest is VOD? This could be caused by any combination of the below:

The network released the VOD for next Monday's episode a few days early, so the "newest" in the list is the upcoming Monday showing that is still in VOD because it hasn't aired yet. Going back one episode will be the one that actually recorded last Monday. --OR--
For shows in re-runs, this is totally confusing as the whole "newest" season can be VOD because it's available (but you didn't record it yet), but what "recorded" last Monday was an episode from last season. This is totally not obvious for syndicated shows (like Friends) that might air random episodes, so though the newest episode in the list is Season 6 via VOD, but what aired last night might be way back in the list from Season 2 so is DVR.
After you'd had YTTV a while and have your "season passes" setup, VOD becomes less frequently seen as everything eventually gets "recorded".


----------

